

Agavi is now on Github - SunboX
https://github.com/agavi/agavi

======
SunboX
From the Agavi news list:

Hi everyone,

We're thrilled to announce the immediate availability of Agavi on GitHub!

We realize it took much longer than anybody, even ourselves, anticipated. But
thanks to the hard work of David, Noah and myself with the assistance of
Steffen, Thorsten, Tom and everybody else who provided their support, we
finally did it!

A big thumbs up goes out to everyone out there for sticking around during that
time and not abandoning, what we think, is still one of the best PHP
frameworks available today.

The present state:

There are some immediate effects of the migration: \- Agavi is now installable
via Composer.

\- Any link to Trac will redirect to corresponding GitHub page. This should
work for most old Trac urls, including the wiki, browser and even changesets.
Anyone with existing credentials can still login at
[https://trac.agavi.org/login](https://trac.agavi.org/login) and see the old
content while being logged in.

\- The Subversion repository will stay available for at least 6 months from
now in readonly mode. Any changes made to the Git repository will not be
reflected in the Subversion repository. For anyone using externals to specific
releases we suggest switching to the Subversion bridge on GitHub. For anyone
using externals to a specific revision please contact me off list so I can
look up the right revision for you to use on the GitHub Subversion bridge
(That sadly isn't trivial and can't be done with a simple mapping).

\- The tickets and commits mailing lists will be closed. Please use GitHub
subscriptions as a replacement.

\- Travis CI is set up and will test all commits.

Roadmap:

While this already is a major step forward, there is still more work to do to
bring Agavi back up to speed. These include: \- Many small improvements to the
surrounding infrastructure (API docs generator update, port documentation to
Sphinx, etc)

We will start the 1.1 release cycle in 1-2 months from now. The current
changelog is available at
[https://github.com/agavi/agavi/blob/master/CHANGELOG](https://github.com/agavi/agavi/blob/master/CHANGELOG)
and we should be able to bring even more goodies into the release, including a
much better authorization and ACL support, and support for ext/intl in the
i18n module.

After 1.1 there will be at least one more minor release. Please check
[https://github.com/agavi/agavi/issues?milestone=22&state=ope...](https://github.com/agavi/agavi/issues?milestone=22&state=open)
for list of planned features. The last 1.x release will be a long term support
(LTS) release, which we plan to support for at least 18 months. The plan for
2.0 is not yet finalized but it will be a mostly incremental update with some
necessary breaking changes. This includes moving everything to namespaces and
cleanup of a few unsound spots in the code.

Right now we haven't completely figured out the new development model for
branching and pull requests for permanent contributors.

Until we figured the best development model, we invite everyone to start
creating pull requests for master! We will then make sure it ends up in the
next bugfix or minor release, whichever is applicable.

For us, the move to GitHub is just the beginning – we have many plans and
ideas to advance Agavi in the future. But we cannot do that without you.

Happy forking!

Dominik

